# **SNOW GEESE / MIGRATION**



## MNfowler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

SO IM JUST WONDERING, WHEN DO U THINK SNOW GEESE WILL MOVE INTO SOUTHERN ND?? I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE QUITE WARM THIS WEEK AND THE GEESE ARE NOW IN SD. ANY THOUGHT ON WHEN YOU THINK THEY WILL BE THERE??
THANKS


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

10 days!


----------



## MNfowler09 (Oct 22, 2009)

well i know they move fast when its warm. i was thinking in two weekends that they would likely be in ND by then.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Also if someone could give me next weeks powerball numbers that would be great. Apparently my method has not panned out as I am still working. Thanks in advance.......


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

They are in ND already!!


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Who knows they are moving fast this year didn't even give us a shot in MO could be today


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

I have not been on here in a while now and see that when someone asks a question it still the same heckling answers. why not just give some of these people a break and help them out?


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

not for hire goose guide said:


> I have not been on here in a while now and see that when someone asks a question it still the same heckling answers. why not just give some of these people a break and help them out?


Because it gets old. Every season there are hundreds of questions like "When will the snow geese show up" or "What will the duck numbers be on Nov 23rd" or "What will the weather be on the 10th of X month" and honestly how the hell can people expect these answers? Helping people out with tactics or suggestions is not a problem, but at some point you need to do a little research yourself and make your own decisions. Maybe if the question was phrased like "In the past, what is the earliest or latest huntable numbers have been around" it would be answered more precisely. That can be backed with data and past experiences, not prognostication and speculation. If people could tell exactly when the birds would show up, and where, there would not be as many birds to hunt. The best you can do it watch the weather, the snow line and follow the reports that are posted on line of the bird locations. You take all that data, coupled with past experiences and make the best judgemnt call you can and hope you are right, but hoping others will make your decision for you or give you all the answers seems a little rediculous...... Maybe it is just me. I could still use the power ball numbers though.....seriously :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There is a lot of truth to what BigT says, it's always a crap shoot in the Dakotas...especially ND. I assume that's why there's next to no guides in ND, just too unreliable.

I do feel that ND will see some scattered flocks tomorrow with the sun out, warm temps, and south winds. But they're forecasting colder temps and N/NW winds after that until Monday. It'll probably not be worth it until at least next week IMO.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

not for hire goose guide said:


> I have not been on here in a while now and see that when someone asks a question it still the same heckling answers. why not just give some of these people a break and help them out?


Some people burn a few tanks of gas a week to scout birds and get permission.. why should they feel inclined to get online and answer to someone 300 miles away where to go and setup or where the birds are? In the long run it will only bring more people into their area, if not get those people on the same birds. I have no problems telling people "There are birds in SE SD" but to get more specific than that, no thanks.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

not for hire goose guide said:


> I have not been on here in a while now and see that when someone asks a question it still the same heckling answers. why not just give some of these people a break and help them out?


Shocker a Minnesota guy asking this!!!! uke:


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

BigT said:


> not for hire goose guide said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been on here in a while now and see that when someone asks a question it still the same heckling answers. why not just give some of these people a break and help them out?
> ...


I guess you do have a point sorry it just seems they same as when i left! for me i just go hunting and dont worry about when the sun will come out next or when the grease will fly (lol) good luck hunting I will be hunting the 22nd on.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Wingmaster said:


> not for hire goose guide said:
> 
> 
> > I have not been on here in a while now and see that when someone asks a question it still the same heckling answers. why not just give some of these people a break and help them out?
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!


----------

